
Why Java Will Always Be Slower Than C++ (2001) - sndean
http://www.jelovic.com/articles/why_java_is_slow.htm
======
aurora72
This article is from August 2001 and a lot has changed since then. Yet I agree
that C++ is unbeatable in terms of speed and memory usage.

~~~
sndean
Oh thanks, I'll add the year to the title.

------
dukoid
I think this illustrates the problems with the lack of stack allocation:

[http://www.java-gaming.org/topics/jstackalloc-stack-
allocati...](http://www.java-gaming.org/topics/jstackalloc-stack-allocation-
of-quot-value-quot-objects-in-java/18843/view.html)

